# Rockos Health



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

Will this effect rockos health well i had rocko on my bed we were watching a movie I gave him lots of coke he loved it and he ate some chocolate and crisps and i gave him a bit of strawberry and apple and some sort of sweet we had a good time though we really bonded good today and he looks happy and healthy i would like to try this again some time maybe he will take a bit of my mcdonalds one day  has anyone else done this with their birds i think its great u should try it :clap::lol:


----------



## tasheanne (Dec 31, 2014)

You can't feed your bird chocolate it's toxic to them and you will make them very sick. Please don't do this again. Your bird definitely should not be eating junk food and drinking coke, it's bad enough for a humans health let alone a little bird. Rocko will enjoy sunflower seeds as treats and they won't kill him, though the should still be given in moderation. Try whole grain bread too. Really I can't stress enough not to feed your bird junk food, it may be cute but youre doing damage to your bird. Google safe foods for cockatiels, I'm sure you'll also find the unsafe lists too where chocolate is pretty high up there as a really really bad thing to feed them.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

I'm glad you and Rocko bonded more, but chocolate and carbonated, caffeinated beverages are definitely not good for him and could make him sick. Chocolate and caffeine are both toxic to birds and carbonation really messes up their system because they can't pass gases out of their bodies well


----------



## tielbob (Mar 25, 2013)

Please don't feed him that kind of food. There are some things we can't completely avoid like illness and accidents but the food we offer to our birds is entirely up to us - stay with good nutrition so he can live a long and healthy life.


----------



## Colorguarder08 (Sep 13, 2014)

I definitely recommend you do some research on what is ok for birds because chocolate can KILL your bird the sugar in the coke will be hard for him to regulate the carbonation is dangerous as birds don't pass gas well. The salt in your crisp is very harmful to birds. So all in all I will say what you gave rocko will likely effect his negatively and would not be at all surprised if you see problems in him over the next couple of days.


----------



## Tequilagirl (Mar 4, 2013)

Brandon2k14 said:


> Will this effect rockos health well i had rocko on my bed we were watching a movie I gave him lots of coke he loved it and he ate some chocolate and crisps and i gave him a bit of strawberry and apple and some sort of sweet we had a good time though we really bonded good today and he looks happy and healthy i would like to try this again some time maybe he will take a bit of my mcdonalds one day  has anyone else done this with their birds* i think its great u should try it *:clap::lol:


No thanks, I like my bird ALIVE.


----------



## Colorguarder08 (Sep 13, 2014)

Tequilagirl said:


> No thanks, I like my bird ALIVE.


I wish this form had a like button


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Yes, food like that will effect Rocko's health in a bad way. The food and drink you gave him is highly toxic to birds, please don't do this again. Birds shouldn't be fed McDonalds either.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

Tequilagirl said:


> No thanks, I like my bird ALIVE.


Guys i was joking lol i would never feed rocko any of that crap i dont really eat any of that stuff myself im not really a chocolate person either but there is one thing rocko really ate yesterday and that was strawberries


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

CharVicki said:


> Yes, food like that will effect Rocko's health in a bad way. The food and drink you gave him is highly toxic to birds, please don't do this again. Birds shouldn't be fed McDonalds either.


I was joking i would never do this to rocko


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

Colorguarder08 said:


> I wish this form had a like button


I was joking just to let everybody know i would never let rocko have this stuff


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

Ooh that's good that you were joking! I was kind of like... O_O
You made me really want some strawberry wafers now.

Just make sure to put a clear "Just kidding" at the end or say this isn't true in the title somewhere so people don't misunderstand! 

And to anyone seeing this, chocolate is deadly as everyone has said.
http://pets.thenest.com/theobromine-toxicity-parrots-11344.html


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

Kiwi said:


> Ooh that's good that you were joking! I was kind of like... O_O
> You made me really want some strawberry wafers now.
> 
> Just make sure to put a clear "Just kidding" at the end or say this isn't true in the title somewhere so people don't misunderstand!
> ...


Lol i thought the story looked untrue


----------



## Nimra (Aug 4, 2014)

Colorguarder08 said:


> I wish this form had a like button


Don't you think that you and tequilabird were a bit too mean? That was.............THAT was actually very rude.


----------



## Nimra (Aug 4, 2014)

Not that i don't agree with you, but still.


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

Brandon2k14 said:


> Lol i thought the story looked untrue


Lol it kinda did! But you never know, so people usually want to make sure that it really is not true. All for the health of our 'tiels. x3


----------



## Colorguarder08 (Sep 13, 2014)

No I don't think I was mean trolling like this waste EVERYONES time


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

Nimra said:


> Don't you think that you and tequilabird were a bit too mean? That was.............THAT was actually very rude.


How was i being rude


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Oh, thank goodness! There just wasn't really a way to tell that you were joking. It's not really something that most members on this forum would joke about.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

CharVicki said:


> Oh, thank goodness! There just wasn't really a way to tell that you were joking. It's not really something that most members on this forum would joke about.


Lol  i though it would be a funny story a cockatiel eating all that crap its funny because only someone stupid would do something like that oh and i might be getting another teil


----------



## tasheanne (Dec 31, 2014)

That's not particularly funny and people will eventually stop answering your threads if you keep wasting their time like that. However I'm glad it's not true. If it's not true.


----------



## Jaguar (Jul 11, 2014)

Phoenix and I enjoyed an entire pint of Ben and Jerry's together today!

Lighten up, peeps.  (Maybe this would have been more appropriate in chit chat, though!)


----------



## toxicwolf (Apr 16, 2015)

Strawberries are good for him, just not too many. You could bake some sugar-free strawberry cookies for him as well.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

tasheanne said:


> That's not particularly funny and people will eventually stop answering your threads if you keep wasting their time like that. However I'm glad it's not true. If it's not true.


Its a joke like its not like i do this all the time i did it once like


----------



## Nimra (Aug 4, 2014)

Brandon2k14 said:


> How was i being rude


I did not mean you. I was talking about colorguard08 and tequilabird


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

Nimra said:


> I did not mean you. I was talking about colorguard08 and tequilabird


Oh I could kinda see from your post that it didnt really look like you were talking about me


----------

